# Jack Flash question...rear hub length. is there a difference??



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

i got a planet x jackflash, but i popped my xc wheel on there for the time being till its all built up. however i noticed thati had to "seperate" the rear by a little to fit the hub in. is this normal? can a frame settle without a wheel in it?

just wondering if i should beware of certain products and if there are actual hub measurements.

this will be my urban/trials starter bike. so hopefully a hope or cking + dx32 rim will be in order.

edit: bike is now ridable, but gotta get newpedals and stem (getting a riser crowbar froma buddy)


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, it's ok. My friend's Azonic Steelhead and my Standard 125R require that on certain hubs.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

i have to do that with my bmx bike, i bent the back half of it a little bit. not sure how it works on an mtb. on mine ive never had to seperate the back. yes there are different hub measurements you can find them somewhere. i *think* theyre 91 mm, 100 mm, 130 mm and 150 mm. (no one kill me if im wrong plz)


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

cool thanks guys, i'm just wondering if this is going to cause unwanted stresses for the bike, or if i should really just take a measure to it.

i cannot find very much info ont eh jack flashes anymore in terms of equipments used and what not. so i wouldnt know what the "standard" hub length for this bike would be.

anyhow i'll figure something out. but instigator, i think you are correct now that i'mresearching different hubs online. i just gotta find the right one for me.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

i think the standard is 130 mm, thats all ive ever rolled. unless the bikes i demoed in denver were different.


----------



## razzin idiot (Feb 10, 2006)

135mm is mtb 'standard', 110mm being bmx and on some dh frames you can get 150mm axles. but you can occasionally find odd sized frames and hubs...


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

razzin idiot has it right. Another n00b deserving of respect. Thank you for knowing what you're talking about before you post.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

lol, you say hes a n00b than say he deserves respect


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Instigator said:


> lol, you say hes a n00b than say he deserves respect


yes... newb or n00b, just means low post count or recent join date.. nothing with knowledge.. so yes,, he does deserve respect...


----------



## razzin idiot (Feb 10, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> yes... newb or n00b, just means low post count or recent join date.. nothing with knowledge.. so yes,, he does deserve respect...


lol yes its just a low post count when it comes to tech talk, im a bicycle mechanic  , but when it comes to riding urban/dj/park im abit more of a n00b as i've just recently started to take my riding more seriously!:thumbsup:


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

o ok, i thought u were calling him a noob as in being a jerk. lol


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Yea dude, my jackflash is a lil tight too, no big deal tho. 


Instigator - stop talking.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

.....


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

i appreciate ALL of your input. even instigators for introducing the fact that there are different hubs to be aware of.

razzin, i appreciate your specific input on which lengths are used for what purpose

if anyone is a n00b it would be me, i'm the one that had to ask


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

razzin idiot said:


> lol yes its just a low post count when it comes to tech talk, im a bicycle mechanic  , but when it comes to riding urban/dj/park im abit more of a n00b as i've just recently started to take my riding more seriously!:thumbsup:


Being a mechanic doesn't mean you know anything about bikes. :thumbsup: Just some mechanics think they do.. but don't.

I'm a n00b at park, but not DJ. Maybe urban.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

standard235 said:


> Just some mechanics think they do.. but don't.


yea, some new guy at my LBS didnt think that 2.5" wide tires existed so i forced him to pull out the maxxis catalog\book thingy.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

among other things... during shipment, your rear triangle could have been compressed... when packaging a frame, you should put proper supports between the dropouts (same with a fork), maybe some of you have seen the plastic "bars" that are put into dropouts during packaging or shipment. if this wasn't the case on your frame, and the box was put under stress or weight, then it could have just bent it slightly, and luckily didn't snap any welds, but I would check for hairline cracks if I were you, just to be sure, start around the seattube, both on the chainstays and seatstays. 
(just for an example, I've seen evil4bc (brad) post a picture of himself standing on the dropouts of one of his nemesis frames on the ground to demonstrate the frames strength in several aspects. I would never do this on any of my frames just to even try it!)
or possibly, planet x's jackflash jig for that batch was a little tight on the specs. 

yeah, razzin idiot was right on, 135mm is standard mtb, and as far as I know that is what the jackflash (through all 37 model changes, hahaha), and none used 110bmx I don't believe.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

after popping the wheel off, it kept its shape, i dunno maybe it was a fluke? that the frame settled by nothing in between? maybe it did get bent slightly but i couldnt see any damages through the paint and whatnot, it seems to be in order. theres more flexing just from the vbrakes themselves


side note: i went into the bike shop, asking for m10x1.25 brake bosses and the service guy didnt know what i was talking about. until i literally said "the stubby things the vbrakes are installed onto.

of which he proceeded to check the back. i get home, he gave me a m10x1.25 and a m10x1.0 had to go back (meanwhile this is a 3 mile walk each way. i walked 12 miles today as neither of my bikes are in operating condition)

i goteverythign transferred for the time being. i'm using a RS j4 fork w/ u-turn/poploc for now. hussefelt cranks, avidbb7 front disk and xt rear derailleur and vbrake. i just gotta popachain on there and get riding


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

I dont think any planet X has ever used anything but 135mm. Well, except for their short-lived mod experiment......


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

is the J4 a decent fork or something, or is it just a spare?

about the frame, i wouldnt worry. if it works its alright


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Instigator said:


> lol, you say hes a n00b than say he deserves respect


If you hadn't noticed, i'm pretty sure he was also referring to you there, because you post without knowledge of what your talking about. Having a low (or high for that matter) post count means nothing.

To the OP, seems like you already figured it out. My frame's rear used to do that with my old hub - the hub seemed to be 1-2mm wider than the standard 135. Not a big deal.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

xray said:


> If you hadn't noticed, i'm pretty sure he was also referring to you there, because you post without knowledge of what your talking about. Having a low (or high for that matter) post count means nothing.


post count does mean nothing i completely understand that, but are you saying i have no knowledge because i said i think that theyre a certain measurement? i was 5 mm off, that may be a problem, and i list unneeded measurements. i consider nothing i said to be completely stupid and deserving of being called a n00b even though i was incorrect. i maybe new to this forum and i may not have alot of posts, but wtf? calling me a n00b? and what dont i know about that i was talking about? i built all my bikes myself so i consider myself to know a little something on bikes, even though its all fairly uselss information. i mean no disrespect, as you proably know more about a bike than i do, but i want further explanation.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

the rock shox j4 isnt what i'd call a very beefy fork. probably not too dj worthy, however for my use at themoment it'll do. i'm still in between xc and all mountain. but this bike might open new doors for me as being my first hardtail in many many years. My cannondale was feeling a bit sluggish and the trails here are very hilly, not somuch down hill.

this new platform will let me utilyze slightly lightre frame, while the fork will allow lockout should i be tempted to try any trialsing. still need new pedals though as these are spare caged pedals off myfriends old old old bike

i'm awaiting my rhynolite front wheel today and am shopping/saving for my rear wheel. in the mean time, i'm out to ride! i hope nothing falls off 

off topic: thats as low as my seatpost goes as the person i got it off bent it


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

you can bend seatposts?


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Instigator said:


> post count does mean nothing i completely understand that, but are you saying i have no knowledge because i said i think that theyre a certain measurement? i was 5 mm off, that may be a problem, and i list unneeded measurements. i consider nothing i said to be completely stupid and deserving of being called a n00b even though i was incorrect. i maybe new to this forum and i may not have alot of posts, but wtf? calling me a n00b? and what dont i know about that i was talking about? i built all my bikes myself so i consider myself to know a little something on bikes, even though its all fairly uselss information. i mean no disrespect, as you proably know more about a bike than i do, but i want further explanation.


You may know more about bikes and bike mechanics than I do, in fact I wouldn't be suprised if you did. All I'm saying is you made an uninformed post. When I see a post like that, I think to myself "Why post all the hub spacings if you don't know them?".

Hopefully you see my point and this doesn't turn into a flame war. I'm not trying to start anything, just pointing something out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

*no hard feelings dude*

dont want to start a flame war and i see your point. i posted what i thought they were and that was wrong, my bad. :madman:


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Instigator-



Out of a 26 post thread, you have 10 posts. That is flippin rediculous, and now your double posting! DO YOU KNOW YOU CAN EDIT POSTS???????? STOP TYPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

*i talk even more know*

i know i can edit posts, but who cares. Does a double post affect your life? Does it make you not be able to sleep at night? Is it really worth your time to address this problem? If you answered yes to any of those, get your a$$ outside and find something to do other then telling me basically to shut up. I have double posted and i maybe a jerk, but does this matter at all? We talk to each other over the oruinternet, you mean nothing to me. No one on this website really means anything, on this forum you are reduced to simple words, puncuatiion and emoticons. All that seperates on the internet is our computers, browsers and what pages we decide to visit. You are the equivilant of a 9 year old boy on the internet to me and because of that i really dont care what you say or thing of me. find someething to do other than telling me to stop typing and policing the forums. If you have a problem contact admin \ mods. I dont mean to start a flame war or anything, just simply to inform you that your words are useless to me. If you would have been polite and simply pointed out that i have double posted or that my posts take up 38% tof his thread, i would have been cool. But instead you tell me to stop typing and be a jerk about it. So now i post yet again and will continue to do so until i feel it is time to quit. Maybe i will double post some mre and become a bigger a$$hole by making to posts in a row! oh my god, i cant do that i forgot! ILL PISS SOMEONE OFF!!!!!!and that double post was directed at Xray. now if would have edited my post up there, it would have saved all this hassle, but instead i decided to just reply straight out, im sorry for not clicking on the edit button  . BUT WTF! WHY IS THAT A BIG DEAL TO YOU! FIND SOMETHING TO DO OTHER THAN BUG ME ABOUT USELESS BS!

if you feel the need to flame me in return go right ahead, but before you do ask yourself: is it really worth your time to get pissed at someone you dont know, never will know or even care about? i think not. you may feel otherwise though.


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Holy hell, that must have taken you 10 minutes to type! you could have posted 20 times in that amount of time! Screwin' up your post count dood. Instigating conflict w/ the instigator is far too easy, its like throwing rocks at a stupid dog chained to a fence, its alot of fun, and he makes alot of noise and gets all bent outa shape when you do it, which makes it even more enjoyable! Oh, and thanks for you 11th worthless post in a thread about chainstays be an interwebz diss to me, I really feel honored dude. twas fun, keep barkin!:thumbsup:


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

so what if my posts are uselss, if you dont like me that badly add me to your ignore list. my posts maybe worthless but what do you care?


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

hehehe! 


ooooo he's gettin mad again, I knew it would be easy!



bark, bark! WOOF! Here he goes again! bark yap yap yap bark!


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)




----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

I like overweight hispanic males.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

so... 

i found it quite different riding this bike now compared to my previous xc/am setups. Much harder to pedal around town as the seat=> bb bracket height is so low. and it steers strangely (maybe too long of a stem?

i'm hoping i can get used to it but i broke my pedals. soi will be replacing them with platformers sooner than i thought. any recomendations on seatposts and pedals? or just get ones that work better than bent and broken.

clipless really spoiled me, i have to relearn how to "truely" bunnyhop


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey, nice to hear your riding it! Now about the geometry issues. Always keep in mind that this frame was designed as a do-all streety frame w/ geometry leaning towards trials. That makes making it trail-worthy a lil difficult, but is possible. First of all, how tall are you? This is about a 13 inch frame, so to get it to handle off road, your gonna have to make the build fit the bike, not you. I would strongly reccomend a shorter stem, like a 50mm; I tried a 75mm, 100mm, 130mm, and for some reason, the 50mm just works better for me off road(this is strange, as I'm 6'2" and my preferences lean towards longer stems anyways on any bike). Being a trialsy frame, the BB is going to be a lil higher that your probably used to, and you can offset this a lil by a longer seatpost(I'm using a KORE, still a lil short, but oh well), and also shorter cranks, I'm running 170mm and its still a lil cramped, but its as good as I can get it.

Heres some pics, I have the stupid 75mm stem on now, gonna put the 50mm on soon. And I know it has a flat. And I know it has 2 high intensity flashlights strapped to the bars, thats my night riding setup. Even w/ the cramped geometry on this bike, and my tallness, I still go on 10-15 mile night rides on theis fairly often, and am not overly sore the next day. Fun for on road too.














































Oh, and don't be worried about the platforms, they're the only way to fly!


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

yea i think the strange twitchyness of the bike is coming from the shorter wheel base and headangles. longer seatpost might make things easier and i think i will look into a stem shorter than 115mm. 

in anycase, its probably just a learning curve i have to deal with. different bike, different fork. it just feelsstrange after being used to a superV for so many years lol.

going to the bike shop later to pick up new pedals. then i'mout for a night ride.

updated first post with a few morepictures


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

awsome bike!  nice choice in paint scheme lol


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

psyber_0ptix said:


> awsome bike!  nice choice in paint scheme lol


Thanks dude! you too!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisJ (Aug 15, 2005)

And to add to this post I would be the one that bent the seatpost it was a hand me down to Optix.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

and for xc it was plenty high enough that i didnt even realize it was bent tiljust a month ago lol (having chris askingme if it was the bent one....which it was bent)


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

anyone know how tight the chain tension should be (or even, for the length of a chain, how to tell when its tooshort or long?)

i was just decending stairs and jumping off small curbs when it the chain skipped off the chainring. i'm assuming from the derailleur bouncing up and down.

i'm just curious as i'm using a long cage right now, short cage should be here tomorrow. and i'll most likely be taking a few links out. but how tight should i screw the tension screw on the derailleur mount? its about half way in already


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

First of all, make sure your chainring is ABSOLUTELY true. Then I wouldnt take out more than 1-2 links w/ out first trying that and seeing how that many missing works. Good luck!


----------



## razzin idiot (Feb 10, 2006)

the way i've learnt to measure chain length is to put the chain around the biggest ring at the front and then the biggest one at the back, without running it through the rear mech, then minus 1 male and 1 female link. that should be the best chain length

edit: *by minus i mean add it a male and female link into the length (making it longer)

hope that helps

RI


----------

